# Walk in detailing store in Stevenage?



## Sam6er

Hi all,

a friend of mine wanted a few bits this weekend and was wondering if there are any detailing walk in stores in Stevenage area? Im sure there is 1 but i cant remember the name. 

Thanks
Sam


----------



## MagpieRH

Don't know of one but I'd be interested to know if there is :thumb:


----------



## Teufel

Slim's in Enfield is the only one near by I know .


----------

